# 10/5/11 WARNING: graphic Mud Motor photos included



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

had some time this morning so i figured i'd go see if i could find a duck or two in one of my holes close to home. turned out to be a pretty good idea!
















p.s. you cant get to that spot by walking or paddling 

on a side note, if youre going to go hunt ducks in the morning, get your a** outta bed at the necessary time!! its really rude and inconsiderate to others who are already set up well before light and trying to hunt when you come flying through their spread 10 minutes after shooting light and set up 50 yards from them, and take a half hour to set up decoys!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE THE ENTIRE MARSH TO HUNT WITH NO ONE ELSE AROUND! :evil:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> p.s. you cant get to that spot by walking or paddling
> 
> on a side note, if youre going to go hunt ducks in the morning, get your a** outta bed at the necessary time!! *its really rude and inconsiderate to others who are already set up well before light and trying to hunt when you come flying through their spread 10 minutes after shooting light and set up 50 yards from them, and take a half hour to set up decoys!! *ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE THE ENTIRE MARSH TO HUNT WITH NO ONE ELSE AROUND! :evil:


See, Shaun, that's what I'm talking about. No motorless hunter would have been so rude. :mrgreen:

PS. Give me your GPS coordinates, I'll bet you a beer I can get there in my canoe. I may have to leave at 2:00am, but I'll be drinking beer that evening.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> on a side note, if youre going to go hunt ducks in the morning, get your a** outta bed at the necessary time!! its really rude and inconsiderate to others who are already set up well before light and trying to hunt when you come flying through their spread 10 minutes after shooting light and set up 50 yards from them, and take a half hour to set up decoys!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU HAVE THE ENTIRE MARSH TO HUNT WITH NO ONE ELSE AROUND! :evil:


You got Utarded! 

Nice bunch o ducks. Looks like you did Ok despite the retard that set up in your lap.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the band. :O||: Any info on it?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. you cant get to that spot by walking or paddling
> ...


nice try, but the only way to know where i hunt is to follow me, which not alot of people can do cuz my boat is faster than most  i didnt know a canoe could bust through a wall of phrag 30' deep, in 8' of water! cuz thats what it takes to get there.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

duck jerky said:


> Congrats on the band. :O||: Any info on it?


wyoming, 2009 at the age of "too young to fly"


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> nice try, but the only way to know where i hunt is to follow me, which not alot of people can do cuz my boat is faster than most  i didnt know a canoe could bust through a wall of phrag 30' deep, in 8' of water! cuz thats what it takes to get there.


Okay, let's make a bet. I don't give a rat's ass where you hunt, but I'll do it just to make a point. I will not hunt the spot, carry a gun, etc, return to the spot, or divulge to anyone where it is. I'll simply go in, mark a waypoint, take some photos which I will email to you only. Of course, if I'm going to go to all that effort, the wager will have to be meaningful. How about $1000???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > See, Shaun, that's what I'm talking about. No motorless hunter would have been so rude. :mrgreen:


*BS THAT A BIG FAT LIE* right there.

Here you Paddler. this guys set right across from us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the band.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > nice try, but the only way to know where i hunt is to follow me, which not alot of people can do cuz my boat is faster than most  i didnt know a canoe could bust through a wall of phrag 30' deep, in 8' of water! cuz thats what it takes to get there.
> ...


why? so you can push to make that area motorless too? ...pass? i dont trust you as far as im willing to paddle your canoe (which isnt very far)! trust me, you cant get there.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Chicken!! Put your money where you mouth is. You know I will.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

no, i know you are a snake. i learned the hard way not to trust anyone, especially people that have goals that effect me and what i love to do.

paddler, please keep your opinion to yourself on this thread. i started this thread for waterfowl hunters and MM runners. not bunny humpers and tree huggers. now get back to drafting up another one of your famous "surveys", you know we are all looking forward to responding to them...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> no, i know you are a snake. i learned the hard way not to trust anyone, especially people that have goals that effect me and what i love to do.
> 
> paddler, please keep your opinion to yourself on this thread. i started this thread for waterfowl hunters and MM runners. not bunny humpers and tree huggers. now get back to drafting up another one of your famous "surveys", you know we are all looking forward to responding to them...


Shaun, you said in your original post that paddlers couldn't get to the spot. I called BS, and am happy to back it up. That's not an opinion, but a promise. Bet me.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh yea my dad can beat up your dad!!! Put your big boy pants on and go hunt something!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

jezzous cripes... the guy never QUITS! :V|: 



nice shoot dude. Grats on the BLING!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

lol.... I love the smell of fear at four twenty in the afternoon. Paddler, save it... he's not gonna cave and anyone with any sense knows if you want it bad enough, there are ways to get anywhere, even without a motor busting your boat through vegetation.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

MM guys hunting spots where no paddler or foot solder can get to and setting up 50 yards from each other. LMAO!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm just messing with Shaun, I knew he'd never take my bet. Don't mean to embarrass him, but he really should think twice before posting up silly stuff. There are very few if any places on our WMAs you can get a MM into that a paddler can't go.

It is rather humorous to see MM guys complain about each other's inconsiderate behavior. Thanks, Shawn. Oh, and nice hunt, too.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> MM guys hunting spots where no paddler or foot solder can get to and setting up 50 yards from each other. LMAO!!!


clearly you dont get out much...


paddler213 said:


> but he really should think twice before posting up silly stuff.


maybe you should take your own advice? you dont get out much either...


paddler213 said:


> There are very few if any places on our WMAs you can get a MM into that a paddler can't go.


when did i ever say i hunted a WMA?? what WMA do you know of that has water 8' deep?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen said:
> ...


That's funny Dustin, I remember that day..... They did set up right on top of us and were taking our winged birds. We need to shoot better next time because those guys cleaned up on our birds.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> clearly you dont get out much...


Hey Boy, I get out as much as you do probably more, oh wait, I forgot you hunt 200 days a year and have killed 89 big game animals with your bow, never mind your the best. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > clearly you dont get out much...
> ...


ok...? dude what is your problem? grow up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth we was having a bad day.we was getting mallard fever.lol


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sean Larson said:


> what WMA do you know of that has water 8' deep?


Is it unusual to have water that deep in a WMA? I'm pretty sure I know of one place...


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

congrats on the band. Is that your first one?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Does every ****ing post on here have to turn into the same pissing match?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

SR-1 said:


> congrats on the band. Is that your first one?


no, ive been fortunate enough to collect a few others over the years.


Pumpgunner said:


> Does every ****ing post on here have to turn into the same **** match?


apparently o-||


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > no, i know you are a snake. i learned the hard way not to trust anyone, especially people that have goals that effect me and what i love to do.
> ...


Shaun for a grand I'll get there with a buck knife and a life jacket, I don't even need a canoe!!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> I'm just messing with Shaun, I knew he'd never take my bet. Don't mean to embarrass him, but he really should think twice before posting up silly stuff. There are very few if any places on our WMAs you can get a MM into that a paddler can't go.
> 
> It is rather humorous to see MM guys complain about each other's inconsiderate behavior. Thanks, Shawn. Oh, and nice hunt, too.


Paddler you have no idea how silly you are, rather how angry you are. I think you need to look at a few things. First off why do you always put littlt smily faces on your post that are attacking or insulting people, are you trying to hide something? I mean man, have some guts, if you are going to go after a person don't end it with a little smily face, be a man and mean what you say!! :evil: 
Second, it is easy to see that you are just an angry guy who hates others who don't do things the way you do. I am a canoe hunter so I have nothing to defend as far as mud motors but I have to say you disgust me!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hoghunter011583 said:


> it is easy to see that you are just an angry guy who hates others who don't do things the way you do.


its the liberal way.... :mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="SR-1":28ei0fy1]congrats on the band. Is that your first one?


no, ive been fortunate enough to collect a few others over the years.


Pumpgunner said:


> Does every ****ing post on here have to turn into the same **** match?


apparently o-||[/quote:28ei0fy1]

No only if paddler jumps in!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="SR-1":2ul6m7ux]congrats on the band. Is that your first one?
> ...


No only if paddler jumps in!![/quote:2ul6m7ux]I was hoping he would get offended by the title of this thread and steer clear of it...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaun if you think for one second that you can get to any place that a canoe can't you have lost your mind. I have been out in a canoe since the youth hunt with a good friend and we have gone many places that an ordinary duck boat won't ever see unless you are in an airplane. I congradulate you on your shoot and band but don't think for one second you have the only boat that can make it to tough places. That is half the fun hunting out of a canoe.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

why are we even having this discussion?????? did you not catch the sarcasm in my post AT ALL?????? 

im not disputing the fact that you can get a canoe, most places. if your THAT determined, you could probably get to this spot. BUT, it would take you 2 days and it would be miserable to say the least. have you ever tried to paddle through grease woods?? neither have i but, i dont think you would get very far, very fast. you guys dont know where i went, not even the slightest clue, so before you start calling me out, saying i need to think before i speak, realize that even you think you have seen and hunted all of utah, you havent. there are some s*** holes out there as far as duck spots are concerend and you need a motor to push you through the phrag, wind and grease woods.

now please quit crying and complaining. this is an awesome day to get out and go shoot birds. let me know how it goes trying to paddle against the wind


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Easy, Shaun, we're just messing with you. You motorheads sure are a sensitive lot. Take a chill pill, sit back, breathe deep. That's better....

Oh, and guys, I may soon join your ranks. I'm discussing a very cool, custom, lightweight setup even as we speak. I'm not sure how much I'll use it, and it may not be ready till next season, but stay tuned.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Oh, and guys, I may soon join your ranks. I'm discussing a very cool, custom, lightweight setup even as we speak. I'm not sure how much I'll use it, and it may not be ready till next season, but stay tuned.


I wouldn't count on a warm reception, well it will be warm just not the kind you are gonna want! just saying! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> Oh, and guys, I may soon join your ranks. I'm discussing a very cool, custom, lightweight setup even as we speak. I'm not sure how much I'll use it, and it may not be ready till next season, but stay tuned.


  -)O(- :O>>: -O|o- O|* _/O **O** :O//: -#&#*!- O-|-O ...that about covers it.

is the only reason you are doing this, is because you can for sure guarantee that atleast 1 vote on your surveys will fall in favor of what you want it to?? o-||


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't bang your head, Shaun. The effects of minor head trauma are cumulative.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good job! Congrats on the bling! i hope i get me one this year!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> The effects of minor head trauma are cumulative.


huh, no kidding? how is your noggin anyway?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> I was hoping he would get offended by the title of this thread and steer clear of it...


worked like a Boar Hog on a gut pile but thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> lol.... I love the smell of fear at four twenty in the afternoon.


4:20 eh? sure it was fear your were smelling there Cheech?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hey paddler, im no expert in self propelled boats, but how easy do canoes run through this s**t?








...theres 2 miles of it to paddle through. then phrag. then more. then phrag again


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, are you saying the bet is on? Let me know by PM. I'll put the money towards my new MM.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> So, are you saying the bet is on? Let me know by PM. I'll put the money towards my new MM.


you would have to get there within a reasonable time frame! it would take you much, MUCH longer than 5 hours to get there.

no, like i said, i dont trust you and you are now talking of owning a MM, which is a little hypocritical, but thats another story. youre not going to figure out good spots that easily  if a canoe can get through there, great. i'll take your word for it. i wasnt aware they could get through that stuff easily. i always thought canoes ran just on man power, and from seeing you in the pics you have posted of yourself, i didnt think you could make it through those obstacles, much less paddle against the wind. i must have severly under judged your man power.

my bad  please excuse my "special-ness"


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Paddler, it's obvious Kill em all or shon larson or whatever he goes by these days is scared to bet you. Besides you don't want to waste your time paddling around in Utah lake and White lake because he'd probably welch on your bet anyway and they're not that good of spots.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> Paddler, it's obvious Kill em all or shon larson or whatever he goes by these days is scared to bet you. Besides you don't want to waste your time paddling around in Utah lake and White lake because he'd probably welch on your bet anyway and they're not that good of spots.


...yeah im lost :? youre right, they arent that good of spots. which is why i dont hunt there very much


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

paddler213 wrote:
I'm just messing with Shaun, I knew he'd never take my bet. Don't mean to embarrass him, but he really should think twice before posting up silly stuff. There are very few if any places on our WMAs you can get a MM into that a paddler can't go.

Paddler
Just gave up all the ammo he had for any of his arguments against the MM and motorless area expansion. 
Sweet thanks for caving


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> paddler213 wrote:
> I'm just messing with Shaun, I knew he'd never take my bet. Don't mean to embarrass him, but he really should think twice before posting up silly stuff. There are very few if any places on our WMAs you can get a MM into that a paddler can't go.
> 
> Paddler
> ...


I saved that quote for prosperity too. He'll see it again!


----------

